# Lighter Fluid?



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

I've always had trouble with my torch lighters...have used both Xikar, and Colibri fluids. A friend suggested I switch the Vector fluid, said it will make a difference. Any experience or suggestions to share?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

mikemets said:


> I've always had trouble with my torch lighters...have used both Xikar, and Colibri fluids. A friend suggested I switch the Vector fluid, said it will make a difference. Any experience or suggestions to share?


What problem are you having and what kind of lighters are they.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> What problem are you having and what kind of lighters are they.


Takes many clicks to light...Vector, Colibri, and Xicar lighters to date.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

It's not the butane. Both of those brands are good. I have never had a issue with the Xikar. Both I believe have very good purity levels. 

No lighter lights every time. 

Another thing to consider is your setting for the lighter. Most work best in a certain setting. 

Another is what temperature they are stored at. You need to keep the temp up a little. Colder the butane gets the les and less it wants to ignite. I keep mine in my pocket and it usully keep the cold from beig a factor.

Hope any of this is usefull for you brother:smile:


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> It's not the butane. Both of those brands are good. I have never had a issue with the Xikar. Both I believe have very good purity levels.
> 
> No lighter lights every time.
> 
> ...


Solid advice here.

The vector fuel is very good though. It wouldn't hurt to try it, and see if it helps any. I know a few people who switched and it helped their lighters a lot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Takes many clicks to light...Vector, Colibri, and Xicar lighters to date.


Cigary will chime in a am sure. He has a great system of filling lighters. Man it worked great for me. No matter what butane i use!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Vector Butane two pack, with free shipping worth the price.:smoke:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

The Xikar butane has nothing wrong with it.

How do you feel your lighters

this is what I have found to work the best

1 Set flame adjustment to the lowest position.
2 BLEED THE TANK. Your tank must be empty in order for it to fill properly, do not try to top off. this will cause air in the tank and a plethora of issues. All air must be removed from gas tank in order to fill to maximum capacity.
3 chill the lighter in a plastic bag in a freezer, this will help keep the butane liquid when it enters the tank and help fill the lighter to a higher capacity. 
4 Fill with lighter in an upside-down position
Put nozzle tip directly on valve opening, and press down firmly for 4-5 seconds. Wait 5 seconds and repeat until you get a little spray back.
5 Warm the lighter in your hand for 60 seconds. Then, put it in an inner pocket for 5 min. 
6 open flame adjuster to 50%
7 light for 10 seconds
8 Adjust flame to desired height. lighters work best when the flame is set between 20-90%


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> The Xikar butane has nothing wrong with it.
> 
> How do you feel your lighters
> 
> ...


Good advice here but the most important thing is to always PURGE...keep purging until you don't hear anymore of the escaping gas. I tend to re purge 2 or 3 times to get it ALL out. The problem stems from having air in the chamber and this is why we all have those issues with our lighters. Butane and air do not mix well and it keeps ignition from happening...you can't ignite air. When we charge ( refill ) it's important to note that we do it right...this means when you hear "blowback" you're not recharging correctly and that means you are filling the chamber with air and butane once again..it will not light correctly. Some lighters are tricky when it comes time to recharging...you have to insert the nozzle perpendicular to the lighter...the lighter as was said has to be upside down. I've learned by placing the lighter on a table it ensures the stability where you don't "kink" the nozzle and get blowback. Recharge for at least 8 seconds...then stop...repeat a couple of more times at 4 seconds as this will ensure a correct recharge. When refilling any lighter always turn the dial down to the lowest setting and when it has been refilled and you are ready to light it....turn the dial up to 1/4 and light. If it doesn't then turn it up another 1/4 turn. Once it lights then adjust the flame. Doing it this way I don't have to put any of my lighters into the freezer anymore...doing it that way helps at times but isn't always necessary if you charge correctly.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Good info.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I've used zippo brand butane for a while now with great success. I picked a can up at Cabelas pretty cheap but it available elsewhere.

The nozzle on it fits all my lighters perfectly.

Amazon.com: 4.5OZ BUTANE FUEL: Sports & Outdoors

Stay far far away from Coleman brand butane. I think that is what ruined one of my lighters. It burns pretty dirty compared to the good filtered butane and will clog the jets on your lighter.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

maxwell62 said:


> The Vector Butane two pack, with free shipping worth the price.:smoke:


Have to agree, 2 big bottles for $12!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> The Xikar butane has nothing wrong with it.
> 
> How do you feel your lighters
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Bleeding the tank empty did the trick.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

The instructions for properly bleeding and filling are absolutely crucial. 

But I will say from experience that I ALWAYS had problems with torches.. tossed them out but the handful. I bought a triple torch from Vector and a cheap inpress from Xikar and I have only used VECTOR fuel. I have not had one single problem in thousands of lights. I cannot say enough about Vector fuel.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Richterscale said:


> The instructions for properly bleeding and filling are absolutely crucial.
> 
> But I will say from experience that I ALWAYS had problems with torches.. tossed them out but the handful. I bought a triple torch from Vector and a cheap inpress from Xikar and I have only used VECTOR fuel. I have not had one single problem in thousands of lights. I cannot say enough about Vector fuel.


Roger that...I've always been a big fan of Vector or even Lava as they are 5X refined fuel. I still have two cans of the Vector I bought 2 years ago...one stays in the garage and the other in the house and they are both about half full. From other posts I've read you will probably want to pitch the cans when they are about 1/4 full as they tend to have a bit of air in them and then you're back to the original problem of air/butane. CI as the FREE SHIPPING and 2 cans for $12...that's a steal.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol yeah I've got cans all over the place! lol


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 21, 2008)

ive always used xikar fluid..never had a problem...it could just be your lighters


----------

